# weather end of april - Pacific Shores



## chicklet (Jan 27, 2008)

Just wondering what the weather would be like at the end of April.  Looking at a hotel unit at Aviawest Pacific Shores for 2 adults.  any information is appreciated.


----------



## eal (Jan 27, 2008)

The weather around Parksville (the closest town to Pacific Shores) typically has temperatures in the low 60's during the day and in the low 40's at night.  You can expect the possibility of rain at that time of year - the summer is drier.


----------

